# New Arrival



## Kwiter (Apr 2, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, hello everyone. My name is Kwiter, I'm a Kahnawake Mohawk living in Brooklyn NY. Always had an interest in Martial Arts but never studied myself. I've 2 kids now and both taking lessons at Amerikick in Brooklyn so being a Research FIEND, I followed my nose here and other places such as a training CD on Ebay on Aikido ;-) I believe in learning all that is possible to learn.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now

---
http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome!

This is a great place to ask questions and get a variety of information.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome - you should fit right in!  Happy posting.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2006)

Most happy to have you hee.  Please feel free to ask questions that pop into you mind and hopeuly you will get the answeres
we have a great bunch of people here that are very well informed on their arts


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Feel free to ask away-  we're a nice group of people (a little nutty maybe, but nice).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome and feel free to look around.... be sure to use the FAQ's and the search to find subjects/topics of previous discussions to find what you might be looking for... most of all... HAVE FUN!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 2, 2006)

A Mohawk in Brooklyn studying Aikido?

You just ROCK!

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to the best site on the web.
Terry


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 2, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Kwiter!*


----------



## Lisa (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.........Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome, Kwiter.  I hope you enjoy your stay. :asian:


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 3, 2006)

Nia:wen kowa Thank you for the welcoming msgs.

Actually 2 Kanien'kehaka(People of the Flint aka Mohawk) taking Lessons in Brooklyn, I've 2 daughters training at Amerikick. I am not , tho am considering it myself to get rid of some of my accumulated Belly ;-)
Mrs is an EXCELLENT cook!

Whatcha mean Frybread is not an Essential part of a daily diet? ;-)


----------



## stickarts (Apr 3, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, kwiter! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Hope you like it here and maybe you'll get bit by the training bug too like your kids!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 3, 2006)

welcome


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 3, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 3, 2006)

Kon'nichi wa!


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!:boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice to have you here 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad to have you with us and your children are fantastic.  Perhaps you can share with us when you do start martial arts too.  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------

